# Terrifying ride in France



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Found this bit of footage of the Gorges du Tarn.
At 052 you can see the switchback that OH inadvertantly directed us onto in April this year.





And yes, it was in the motorhome :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep,

Did that route, with the Landrover and a 23foot caravan a number of years ago.

Interesting !!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Looks like a great ride for us motorcyclists.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Terrifying?

Nah, It looks like "Biker Heaven" to me. 

Bring it on! :twisted:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Did it in 2003 in an 8.2m Swift Kontiki!  Loved the Gorge.

Dougie.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

This illustrates the dangers of my responding to posts that ask for the "best" route from A to B in France. I love these picturesque routes through the Gorges in France and seek them out while others may find them terrifying. Know this one well.

Most roads follow one side of the river and it is best to use the map first & choose the direction that mostly has the river on your RHS to avoid the overhangs!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A bit daunting in a motorhome!

We went up the Gorges du Verdon this year and at one stage was beginning to regret it.

The overhanging cliffs were a problem and I had to be careful with the overcab.There were quite a few tour coaches going through it so I figured if they can get through so can I.:wink:

After some sweaty palms and hyperventilating we made it through safely and we were glad we did it  although I'm not sure if I would do it again.

This video gives an idea of what it's like,although there are some more difficult bits.





 8O

If anyone has gone through with it with an RV...........respect 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah the Gorges of France. We saw them all this summer (well quite a few). It all seems so long ago now.

I have to say the most impressive by a country mile were the Verdon Gorges. We did the high route de cretes on the north side of the Gorge on the bike and the other side very early in the morning in the van. Great for biking but our little 100cc Peugeot Scooter nearly blew its little piston through the seat!

The other good thing is you eventually get spat out at Lac St Croix where we ended up spending a week on the Aire it was so brilliant. Perhaps my favourite part of France? Hmm maybe.

Gorges L'Ardeche were superb and stunningly beautiful but packed with people as it was midsummer. Strangely this actually added to the fun.

We drove through the Tarn Gorges in the van again early in the morning when there was no traffic. The stretch of the Tarn beyond Millau is actually my favourite and has one of the best wild spots I have ever seen

Happy Days

Gorges Du Tarn. Tight fit










Gorges L'Ardeche










Verdon Gorges










Wilding on the Tarn


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

During our trip to Northern Italy last June, our satnav directed us on this pass. Luckily we were not in the M/H but it still was scary as hell in our TVR. The attached clip was taken on a head cam of a biker. We still have nightmares about the drive (20+ kms IIRC) but rather proud that a couple of "olds" could still drive such a pass and survive.

Enjoy the video particularly you bikers.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Try the D117 from Axat to Font Romeu in Pyrenees Orientales. Another very tight gorge with big overhangs but then opens out after the summit to give great views over the ski resorts.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ax...=3648&h=2736&ei=oPvMTu7sJsLN8QOAl9nYDw&zoom=1


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The road we strayed on was not the main gorge road but a side road going up the side of the cliffs.
Its the D43 across the river opposite La Malene.
The hairpins were so tight and steep that I had to do multiple-point turns to get round them. A bit iffy when the tail-end was overhanging 100's of feet of space!
June's comment was, " At least we're all going to die together!".

The road we used is just visible on the left hand and bottom side of this photo.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> The road we strayed on was not the main gorge road but a side road going up the side of the cliffs.
> Its the D43 across the river opposite La Malene.
> The hairpins were so tight and steep that I had to do multiple-point turns to get round them. A bit iffy when the tail-end was overhanging 100's of feet of space!
> June's comment was, " At least we're all going to die together!".


I remember seeing a van go up that when we passed through in late August. Wasn't you was it? I thought it looked a bit adventurous!

We have had a few bottom clenching moments like that. Too many really! The worst was following the sat nav without thinking down an impossible steep road at St Croix in Provence. I tried to turn round on what must have been a 30% + gradient and got the van stuck. IT looked like a dead end but in the end some local guided me through a gap just wide enough and I had to drive through all the shops and stalls that were on the road where I wasn't supposed to be which was a bit embarrassing.

We ran out of road once in Switzerland. Just kept going up and up to about 7000ft and it ended up single track and very steep. Had to reverse half a mile to turn round.

All good fun (though not at the time)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We did the Ardeche from the top down ina Morris 1000 Traveller laden with camping gear......

I now know what fear is when brake fade cut in less than 1/2 way down at a point we could not stop, and we could NOT stop.......

engine braking was essential and pushing VERY hard on the (non-power assisted) brakes........ but we got down after a number of minutes and a couple of underwear changes  (well nearly! :roll: :lol: )

we did the Gorges du Tarn in a car + caravan - "interesting".......

Millau gorge in MH - loved it and will go back

would be great on a bike, but those times are many years past for me now I fear!

Thanks for those great links to some of our memories!

Dave


----------

